# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  liesbreuk

## Hans1408

Heeft iemand ervaring met hardlopen en een kleine liesbreuk?
Ik heb een liesbreuk (een bobbel die niet altijd even nadrukkelijk aanwezig is en nog zonder noemenswaardige pijnklachten) en vraag me af in hoeverre ik hiermee kan gaan hardlopen (zachte bosondergrond) zonder dat ik een verergering van de liesbreuk riskeer.

met dank voor een reactie, Hans.

----------

